#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-13
<reya276> Afternoon everyone
<tiemonster> yo
<mhall119> tiemonster: RHEL 6 is out now, are you guys upgrading?
<mianosm> rhel6 has been out....
<mianosm> 29 days and counting. ;)
<tiemonster> mhall119: what? a release?
<mhall119> tiemonster: I know, it seems like they just had one last decade, but here they are again
<tiemonster> mhall119: hey, that means it will only be 6 months or so before CentOS does a release! :-)
<tiemonster> and then I'll finally have a modern version of python
<mhall119> nah, by then 2.7 and 3.0 will be out
<gidimanunaki> Whoa, people talk in here! :3
<Chloric> evening
<itnet7> pak33m: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-14
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> yo
<mhall119> morning
<tiemonster> yo
<reya276> wow, we got some real dirty folks out there http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/26/ventblockers_2/
<mhall119> sfw?
<MichelleQ> ?
<mhall119> safe for work
<MichelleQ> yes, I know the abbreviation. 
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: It is sfw.
<maxolasersquad> Unless your job objects to PC internals.
<MichelleQ> you people and your three letter acronyms.
<MichelleQ> :P
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: thanks
<mhall119> we've seen worse than these though
<maxolasersquad> Everytime my workstation boots up it runs /home/baucumd/gitnotify.sh, a shell script I wrote to give my notifications whenever someone commits to a remote repository.
<maxolasersquad> After I wrote it, I did put it in the Startup Applications using the GUI, however I have since removed it, yet it still loads on bootup.
<maxolasersquad> Any idears?
<reya276> hey does anyone know what the default web interface would be for SVN after setting it up from the repositories?
<tiemonster> reya276: eh?
<reya276> I installed a web interface for subversion but I don't know how to access it
<reya276> it was from the repositories of 10.04
<tiemonster> what's it called? I had to set up a web interface manually.
<tiemonster> apache+mod_svn+mod_dav
<reya276> right that module is enabled in Apache already
<reya276> but I don't know the URL
<tiemonster> you manually set the url in the VirtualHost
<tiemonster> if you're doing the same webdav setup that I did
<reya276> oh so I have to create a virtual host for it
<tiemonster> if you're doing the same webdav setup that I did
<reya276> I'm new to this
<reya276> well yes I guess it would be, can you walk me through it
<tiemonster> there are other ways to display a svn repo online
<tiemonster> so I want to make sure we're on the same page there
<reya276> oh wait so all I have to do is create a directory called svn
<tiemonster> where? what are you talking about?
<tiemonster> are you following a guide? what packages did you install?
<reya276> oh wait yeah right now I'm looking at this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/subversion.html
<reya276> hold on let me ssh on to the server
<reya276> how can I find out what the packages are?
<reya276> through CLI I mean
<tiemonster> apt-cache search
<reya276> E: You must give exactly one pattern
<reya276> tiemonster, here is the list http://paste.ubuntu.com/543669/
<tiemonster> sudo apt-get install subversion libapache2-svn
<tiemonster> it's right in the guide
<reya276> subversion is already the newest version.
<reya276> libapache2-svn is already the newest version.
<tiemonster> then follow the directions under "Access via WebDAV protocol"
<reya276> ok, don't go anywhere just in case I screw something up(I always do), please
<reya276> thanks
<tiemonster> not going anywhere, but am doing 20 things at once
<RoAkSoAx> /win 17
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<BartDev> Hello
<BartDev> How can I make an internal drive mount as soon as I login? I'm using 10.04
<BartDev> I keep getting this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/543708/
<BartDev> here is the contents of my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/543710/
<tiemonster> BartDev: defaults are root-only. you'll need to read up on fstab options to get the config you want.
<BartDev> ok so what should I change it too, I don't want it to be root
<BartDev> I'm not Linux savy
<tiemonster> I think the user options is what you want (see floppy)
<tiemonster> also, I don't think the type should be Backup
<tiemonster> I believe that's the filesystem type
<tiemonster> it should match how the disk has been formatted
<tiemonster> adding an additional hard drive in Ubuntu is not for the faint of heart, I'm afraid
<BartDev> oh that sucks
<BartDev> so it should look like this then /dev/sdb1       /media/Internal Backup  rw,user,nobootwait 0 0
<tiemonster> I still think Backup is wrong
<tiemonster> is the drive formatted already?
<BartDev> I'm looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<tiemonster> does it have data on it?
<BartDev> well Internal Backup is the name or Label of the Drive
<BartDev> well I'm looking at it but I can't make heads of tails out of it
<tiemonster> you have it in the <file system type> field, though
<tiemonster> and the label is unnecessary for fstab
<tiemonster> the table on this page are your options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<tiemonster> it should match the filesystem type of the drive
<BartDev> ok I'm confused then where should I tell it to mount then
<tiemonster> if you're unfamiliar with editing these files or making these types of modifications to your system, I would advise against it
<tiemonster> do you have the option of connecting via USB?
<BartDev> no this is inside the PC
<tiemonster> I would hate to give you advice that would compromise the integrity of your system
<BartDev> well ok let me see if I can explain what it is I need, I want this drive which I have labeled "Internal Backup" to be used by a backup app such as Simple Backup or Deja... so this app will backup/restore data
<BartDev> I will not use this drive for anything else other than this
<BartDev> the thing is in order for the backup tool to use the drive it has to be mounted when the user logs in
<BartDev> hence why I need the drive to auto mount
<BartDev> there is nothing on the drive right now
<DammitJim> anyone here getting the Nexus S?
<DammitJim> tiemonster, they have the T-Mobile G2 for free today on T-mobile.com
<tiemonster> BartDev: has it been formatted yet?
<BartDev> yes
<BartDev> it is formated to ext4
<tiemonster> ah ok
<tiemonster> then put ext4 as the type instead of Backup
<tiemonster> and you should be good to go
<tiemonster> DammitJim: I gave up on Android
<BartDev> but what about the name of the drive don't I have to say what it is?
<DammitJim> noooooooooooooooo
<tiemonster> got another free phone for now
<DammitJim> where did you go? windowz?
<tiemonster> BartDev: no. just the mountpoint, which you have provided as /media/Internal
<tiemonster> Nokia
<tiemonster> DammitJim: 
<BartDev> ok let me try it so it now looks like this /dev/sdb1       /media/         ext4    defaults,nobootwait 0 0
<tiemonster> user
<tiemonster> don't forget the user
<BartDev> ah where do I put that
<tiemonster> /dev/sdb1       /media/Internal         ext4    defaults,user,nobootwait 0 0
<tiemonster> might work
<tiemonster> don't sue me if it doesn't
<BartDev> ah ok thanks
<BartDev> let me try it
<tiemonster> or crashes your system, or kills your dog, etc.
<DammitJim> nokias are always good
<tiemonster> DammitJim: I like the OS better than Samsung
<tiemonster> as long as I'm not getting a data plan
<mhall119> Moffitt is looking for 2 Python developers on contract
<mhall119> if anyone's interested
<mhall119> Tampa
<tiemonster> God that would be a sucky commute
<tiemonster> 2 hours? ;-)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I thought of you, but you'd really have to be staying over on this side
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-15
<ejv> i know it goes against my personal mantra of silence and lurking
<ejv> but another Humble Bundle has appeared on the radar, support them!
<ejv> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<ejv> the perfect gift for all nix users this christmas ;)
<itnet7> Thanks ejv !!!
<ejv> itnet7: my pleasure ;)
<ejv> Revenge of the Titans looks fantastic
<MichelleQ> oooh, I totally got 'em, too.
<MichelleQ> I've had Machinarium for a long time - love it. 
<ejv> the pay-what-you-want model has apparently raised over 280k for them
<ejv> it was 30k a matter of hours ago 
<MichelleQ1> I love that they're supporting charitable orgs, too.  
<MichelleQ1> And yay for brighthouse fail.
<reya276> Morning everyone
<DammitJim> hey reya276 
<reya276> hey
<reya276> subversion =  total hate
<mhall119> +1
<DammitJim> what's the alternative?
<maxolasersquad> +1
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: bzr or git
<DammitJim> git is maxolasersquad 's friend
<maxolasersquad> We seem to get along pretty well.
<reya276> I guess, but my app seems to work great with subversion, and it does not support git
<reya276> so....
<maxolasersquad> reya276: What does your application do?
<crashsystems1> Bah, I hate being late for work
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems1: Are you west coast now?
<crashsystems1> Yep
<maxolasersquad> How is it?
<crashsystems1> Quite nice
<crashsystems1> Much better food
<reya276> maxolasersquad, web dev stuff
<crashsystems1> Better weather too
<reya276> the latest beta of Aptana supports git though so that would be good
<reya276> right now version 2 only supports csv and svn
<crashsystems1> The down side is that californians don't know how to drive in the rain, nor do they seem to know what heavy rain is
<reya276> do you guys know how to remove repositories from Eclipse
<reya276> meaning SVN repositories
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems1: Sounds exciting.  I definitely love eating at the restaurants out west.  It really makes Tallahassee restaurants seem sooo meh.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: You can't use the Eclupse git plugin in aptana?
<reya276> I'm not sure
<reya276> probably
 * mhall119 is now an edubuntu-dev \o/
<tiemonster> YAY!
<maxolasersquad> Google just released tools to allow enterprise management of Chrome deployments in an organization, including an MSI installer and management through Window's Group Policy objects, as well as tools for Mac and Linux deployments.
<DammitJim> weird
<mhall119> heh, Gwibber can translate tweets/dents for you
<mhall119> that rocks
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Do you know which version that started in?
<mhall119> nope, but I'm running daily builds, so it could be very recently
<mhall119> I'm on 2.91.2
<MichelleQ> mhall119: anyone at work have food allergies?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<DammitJim> I do, why, MichelleQ ?
<mhall119> MichelleQ: not that I know of
<MichelleQ> otay
<MichelleQ> making scones, then
<mhall119> I think we have one vegetarian though, but I'll let him know if they have eggs
<reya276> hey when you use version control tools like Subversion how to you Test the applications is there a branch where the files which are ready for testing get moved to?
<reya276> *do you Test
<mhall119> reya276: I usually have a "trunk" and "production" branch, at a minimum
<reya276> ok so I can do say Trunk and Test?
<mhall119> if you have a separate group doing testing, you might want to fit a "testing" branch in between
<reya276> ah ok, the production is in a totally different server
<mhall119> having a production branch is good when you have an emergency fix, you don't need to worry about rolling back your testing branch
<mhall119> once your code is finished being tested, you merge it into your production branch, then deploy from the production branch
<reya276> We have a central development server then after testing we manually moved the files to the production server
<mhall119> likewise you do your day to day development against trunk, and merge it into the testing branch when it's ready to be tested
<mhall119> reya276: what would you do if there was a critical bug discovered in production after you'd already moved new code to the testing server?
<reya276> we fix it on test then move it to prodcution
<mhall119> what about all the new code on test? does that go to production too?
<reya276> no
<reya276> only the things we know that are good to go
<mhall119> so you have to back out the testing changes, so your test box matches production,then make the fix?
<reya276> the Test server and production in terms of configuration are mirror images
<mhall119> but by definition, you have stuff in testing that isn't necessarily ready to be in production yet
<reya276> so if it fails on Test it will fail in production and vice versa
<reya276> right
<mhall119> suppose you just majorly refactored a piece of code, and just put it into testing, then you find a critical production bug in that same code
<mhall119> can you make the fix in the pre-refactoring code used by production
<mhall119> ?
<reya276> then we fix it, test it and then after testing we move it to production
<mhall119> or will you have to push the post-refactoring code through testing in a rush
<mhall119> fix it where? in the pre-refactored code or the post-refactored code?
<reya276> yeah we can also fix it production as well if wee need to
<mhall119> it's much better practice to have a separate production branch
<reya276> yeah I don't think your understanding, our production code is not tied in to any repositories so we can remove/add any file(s) at any given time
<mhall119> that way if you have to do an emergency production fix, you can apply the fix to the production branch, put that on the test box, make sure it work, and go to production, without having to rollback or cherry pick changes from new code
<reya276> only our dev and test code is
<mhall119> I understand, I just think it's not an ideal setup
<reya276> right but then the server would not be different
<mhall119> ideally you want the ability to insert a change between testing code and production code, and keep that change as part of your source control history
<mhall119> the server would not be different from what?
<reya276> from what I'm looking at in subversion you create a repository for one specific location, I could be wrong but I have not seen anywhere I can add multiple server locations to deploy to
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe you're using some fancy svn stuff, because I don't know what it has to do with deployments
<mhall119> when I used subversion, you had a single repository for the project, and branches for the different stages of development (trunk, testing, production)
<mhall119> then we'd build packages or rsync the contents of the production branch to the production environment
<mhall119> same for testing
<reya276> ok right now I'm looking at the svn preferences and in the Repository tab I have Trunk, Branches and Tags nothing else
<mhall119> okay, that's the default SVN layout
<mhall119> so I would make Branches/Testing and Branches/Production
<mhall119> your developers will work on Trunk until the code is as ready as they can make it, then you merge Trunk->Branches/Testing
<mhall119> then your QA guys test it, and anything wrong the developers fix and checkin to Branches/Testing (not Trunk!)
<mhall119> they'll merge from Branches/Testing->Trunk once it's fixed
<reya276> right
<reya276> which is what I saying
<mhall119> then, when QA is happy with everything, you merge Branches/Testing->Branches/Production
<mhall119> and deploy Branches/Production to your production env
<reya276> right but the issue that we have is that Production sits in an entire different server
<reya276> so we manually move files over to that server
<mhall119> then, if someone finds a bug in production, your devs check out Branches/Production, make the fix, check it back into Branches/Production, then you deploy Branches/Production to your testing env, verify the fix works, then deploy it to your production env
<mhall119> instead of manually moving files from the testing env to the production env, you should have a place where you checkout Branches/Production and copy them from there to the production env
<reya276> right but the way our servers are setup right now that is not possible only Dev and Test as production sits on a different server altogether
<reya276> which is why I asked if SVN can create branches to multiple locations as in different servers
<mhall119> you don't need the svn repo on the servers the code is running on
<mhall119> you can svn checkout Branches/Production to your local box, then rsync it to your production box
<mhall119> in fact, you shouldn't be running the code from the repo itself
<reya276> right which is what we are doing
<mhall119> you can run it from a checkout, if you want
<mhall119> go to the production server and svn checkout Branches/Production
<mhall119> that way a deployment is just svn update
<mhall119> but the repo itself wouldn't be on the production box
<mhall119> that would be fine
<reya276> ok I see what your saying, create a prodcution directory within the Dev/Test server then merge code there and then after that move it to the actual production server
<mhall119> that would work too, yes
<reya276> k, thanks
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> again, the benefit to that is you can make changes to production code without worrying about it getting mixed up with testing code
<mhall119> you just have to make sure you merge the fix back from Branches/Production->Branches/Teseting->Trunk
<mhall119> or you'll get regressions
<mhall119> and, i'll just warn you, svn sucks at merging backwards like that
<mhall119> supposedly it got better around like 1.7 or something
<mhall119> but when I was using it, it didn't remember the last time you went Branches/Testing->Branches/Production, so going backwards you had to specifically tell it which revisions were new
<mhall119> bzr/hg/git are all so, so much better at that
<mhall119> anyone want a Perl job in Boca Raton?
<mhall119> it'll by system programming, not web
<reya276> hey in subversion does it have file checkout, or file ock
<reya276> *lock
<reya276> I know that you can manually lock it, but for some reason it wont do it automatically when you open a file
<maxolasersquad> Woot, just got a cr48
 * maxolasersquad_ is excited.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-16
 * mhall119 is jeaslous of maxolasersquad
 * jamalta1 is jealous too!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad> Does anyone know if there is a setting in Evolution to handle Windows line endings more gracefully?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Good morning to you sir.
<cmiller> what up 
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: hows the cr48?
<maxolasersquad> I really enjoy it.
<maxolasersquad> My family likes it too.
<maxolasersquad> I've read a lot of reviews, and Google must have done some serious bug squashing over the last few days.
<maxolasersquad> The only real issue I have with it is the trackpad, which still seems to be better than the few-day-old reviews indicate.
<maxolasersquad> I can go from power-off to using the browser in 15-20 seconds.
<maxolasersquad> 480p youtube looks good.
<maxolasersquad> Hulu was choppy at 480p though.
<maxolasersquad> Did anyone else here apply for one?
<reya276> Hey is there a reason why I would get a 403 error while performing a json operation such as retrieving records from a DB
<reya276> for some reason Apache is throwing 403 errors
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: how's the battery life?
<tiemonster> reya276: eh?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Good as far as I can tell so far.  It definitely charges up fast.
<maxolasersquad> I've read reports of people getting around 10 hours.  I haven't had it long enough to say.
<maxolasersquad> This was inevitable.  We just got an e-mail warning us about accessing classified information from the Wikileaks website.
<maxolasersquad> I knew we'd get something like this since our company does a lot of DoD contract work.
<reya276> oh no never mind the json questions, I had enabled  DDS prevention module in Apache so it was causing Json to fail at times
<maxolasersquad> I timed the boot up.  13 seconds to get to the login screen.  After typing in my passwords, three minutes to desktop.
<reya276> 3 Mins to Desktop?
<maxolasersquad> Argh, three seconds to desktop.
<tiemonster> reya276: DDS?
<reya276> oops I meant a Denial of Service Attack
<maxolasersquad> Binary fail!
<Mhaddog> evening
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-17
<geforce`> hello !@
<ShawnR> hello world
<geforce`> nice there !
<geforce`> I am new here !!
<ShawnR> well have fun !!!1!!!!1!1111 and don't be a stranger
<ShawnR> when will thunderbird ever be better integrated into ubuntu like evolution is... gah!
<geforce`> ..
<geforce`> I use Lucid Lynx - released.
<geforce`> hmmm, Maybe this edition is more stable.
<geforce`>   >>
<geforce`> anyone there ?
<raheel> hi there. i was making a program in gambas and wanted to make a installation for ubuntu but after selcting ubuntu it says no package group selected pl help!!!
<raheel> i will be greatful to anyone who can help
<tiemonster> I've always meant to mess with that but never did
<raheel> ok any help on how to compile for mac on ubuntu
<tiemonster> never touched it. have no idea.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here ever used DavMail to act as an exchange proxy?
<DammitJim> do you guys use any kind of mock up software?
<tiemonster> DammitJim: www.mockflow.com
<DammitJim> tiemonster, is this free?
<tiemonster> kind of
<tiemonster> my account is free, but severly limited
<tiemonster> *severely
<DammitJim> so, you do mock ups and then remove them and edit them?
<DammitJim> lol
<maxolasersquad> We use Balamiz mockups here.
<maxolasersquad> s/Balamiz/Balsamiq
<DammitJim> gosh, it's weird to use this thing for android (mockflow)
<DammitJim> man, I thought balsamiq was already on web was done
<DammitJim> I guess not
<DammitJim> :(
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<crashsystems1> Anyone say my name? 
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems1: say
<tvbuntu> do have anyone of you some time,to help me in a script using mencoder?
<tvbuntu> sorry,hello Florida
<tvbuntu>  
<crashsystems1> ? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-18
<maxolasersquad> I
<maxolasersquad> I think I just found a new level of geekness.  IRC through telnet!
<maxolasersquad> Hmmm... Having to regularly PONG the server is no fun. :(
<crashsystems1> Btw tron legacy was awesome! 
<PocketBrain> wowee wowwah
<itnet7> Hey there PocketBrain ! How are you ?
<PocketBrain> Yo
<PocketBrain> wow, a real human bean
<itnet7> lol
<PocketBrain> Ever since the sunset of dialup, it is hard to find a full room with real human beans in it.
<PocketBrain> :-P
<itnet7> All week I have been stuck in a class basically without connectivity
<itnet7> :-)
<PocketBrain> heh.  I have the great firewall of Lockheed-Martin to contend with at work; my Dell Streak does a handy job of opening up the world for me.
<itnet7> Sweet, do you like the Streak?
<itnet7> I have heard some good things about it
<PocketBrain> They implemented the new firewall right after China dropped theirs for the 2008 olympics.  I think they got it 2nd hand from China.  Yes, L-M uses a firewall that was too restrictive for a totalitarian communist regime.
<itnet7> ROFL PocketBrain !
<RoAkSoAx> iit1dude how are you?
<PocketBrain> It's pretty awesome; I do have a plan phone, but I managed to upgrade to Android 2.2 anyway.
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: 
<itnet7> Hey there RoAkSoAx !
<PocketBrain> I might try out DJ Steve's most current ROM when I get a chance.
<itnet7> cool!
<PocketBrain> I think everybody in the world with a Streak has 2.2 EXCEPT the AT&T plan models.
<PocketBrain> RoAkSoAx wzup
<RoAkSoAx> hi PocketBrain 
<PocketBrain> I wonder how fast they will get Ginger up and running...
<itnet7> I would love to take gingerbread for a test spin
<itnet7> I have been having problems with my Evo, Sprint is giving me a replacement on Monday
<PocketBrain> Aw man, I should record my boot test with Ubuntu on that old Dell laptop...  WinXP takes like 5 minutes to boot from the HDD, UBU 10.10 requires 53 seconds to boot, login, start OO.o word, enter 1 word, save, and shutdown.
<PocketBrain> Aw man.  Buddy at work just got his Evo.  Has a couple of issues.  Their 4G is actually WiMax, ya know?
<PocketBrain> (of course, 10.10 is booting from an old SSD)
<itnet7> Yeah I heard that about the wimax
<itnet7> Awesome on the boot time btw
<PocketBrain> Zalright, it's still faster than 3G.
<PocketBrain> I should acquire another 5.2krpm hard drive for the laptop and do a real boot comparison between the two.  Ever since 10.4, though, Ubuntu has supported SSDs, right?
<itnet7> yes
<itnet7> I want to check out the viewsonic tablet!
<PocketBrain> It really shows.
<PocketBrain> Android tablets are the next big thing; I think it's going to kill Chrome OS.
<PocketBrain> Google will most likely fork Android to run on such devices, as they are being used as such already, and that will leave very little market for Chrome devices.
<PocketBrain> #1 benefit of Android 2.2:  tethering.  WiFi, BlueToot, or USB.  I get a little bit moist thinking about it.
<itnet7> PocketBrain: lol!!
<PocketBrain> I like that USB tethering just worked when I tested it on a laptop booted to Fedora 14 at work.
<PocketBrain> USB thumb drive OS no less.
<itnet7> Yeah, I love the fact that the ACL's actually work without killing the connection now!!
<itnet7> for Wifi Tether
<PocketBrain> Now I just have to become a WINE pro.  :-)  There are a few crucial games that are tethering me to a MS OS.
<PocketBrain> wotup gidim
<gidim> Whoa, people! Yay!
<PocketBrain> heh, I said the same thing.
<gidim> It's been so quiet in here when I've been around lately.
<itnet7> PocketBrain: I just recently bought the left4dead 2 game from steam, just have to tweak it a bit to get better fps
<PocketBrain> You running in WINE?
<itnet7> yup
<PocketBrain> (itnet7)
<itnet7> using the ppa
<PocketBrain> rawk.   I wonder how StarCraft 2 would fare.
<PocketBrain> I ran SC1 on an older Ubuntu/PC/WINE and it worked, but the sound was a little laggy.
<itnet7> they had a deal at steam where you could buy l4d 2 for 5 bucks
<PocketBrain> I need to get my brother some steampowered credits so he doesn't have to use my account to play Portal.
<itnet7> or you could buy a copy for you and 3 of your friends for 14.99
<itnet7> I haven't purchaseed Starcraft 2 yet, not sure how well they say it runs on wine
<itnet7> hey there gidim !
<itnet7> sorry..
<itnet7> This month has been crazy, haven't been able to get in the channel as often as I'd like
<gidim> I have StarCraft 2.
<PocketBrain> OOooooooo.  I have a physical copy of L4D2 but haven't installed it yet.  Hey, when you buy that copy and 3 for your friends, do you have to decide who gets it right away?
<gidim> I got it running in Wine, but never got to play it. My system is low on the reqs end.
<itnet7> PocketBrain: no
<itnet7> You get a place in your steam menu where you can send them out whenever
<PocketBrain> Okay.  I have a GeForce GTX 470 card, so I'm good on the hardware side.
<itnet7> Wow, the sale is over
<itnet7> I was trying to get you the link
<PocketBrain> aw durn
<itnet7> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/ back up to 59.99 for four copies
<itnet7> 19.99 for one
<gidim> Someday, when I get my EverQuest 1 working on Ubuntu... I will be content. :3
<PocketBrain> I gotta grab by bro the Orange Box, anyway, when it is on sale next.
<itnet7> I learned about the deal checking deals.woot.com
<PocketBrain> Long-time wooter myself.  Black box.
<PocketBrain> Also scan slickdeals.net from time to time.
<itnet7> gidim: I thought Ever Quest did play on wine
<itnet7> not sure how well though
<itnet7> Nice PocketBrain !
<gidim> It does to a point, but I never seem to have the ideal wine version that plays it perfectly.
<itnet7> You should use the one from the ppa and use wine prefixes
<itnet7> sometimes replacing the .dll's help too
<PocketBrain> I wonder if I can get Battlezone and Battlezone 2 to play on WINE?  Awesome game, but doesn't run on the NT windows, so I'm hosed from XP on.
<gidim> I would love to just take a couple years out of my life, access their source and re-code it to run native. They're obviously never going to. :3
<itnet7> :-)
<PocketBrain> Maybe you could find some haxx0rz in "Anonymous" to get the source for you... give them something to do other than economic terrorism.
<itnet7> PocketBrain: you may be able to play it using Dosbox
<gidim> Indeed. Nothing against those EQemu folks, but I wanna pay my $15/mo and play on the official servers, where I know people.
<gidim> Well, $45/mo. I have three accounts.
<itnet7> Understandable
<PocketBrain> Nice, BZ2 does indeed run on WINE, with gold rating.  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8851&iTestingId=48153 
<PocketBrain> dang, you're hardcore.  I don't have any subscription gaming accounts; I tend to pay the up-front costs and game with "free" play.
<PocketBrain> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/
<PocketBrain> Afraid of losing myself to the horde, so to speak.
<PocketBrain> howdy enjalot
<gidim> Phew, didn't miss much. I was worried. Chris Rock is on Comedy Central. :3
<PocketBrain> oooo
<PocketBrain> watching Portal 2 trailers on steam
<itnet7> I don't play anything with a monthly fee
<gidim> I used to be the same way. When EverQuest came out, I was on Diablo 2 saying, "Haha, suckers! Go ahead, pay a monthly fee, I got non-stop Diablo for free!"
<gidim> Then, I got a credit card in college, free first month, I tried it... and my social life as I knew it was over, as was my bank account.
<PocketBrain> Yeah, I can see a pay-for-play service being worth it, but I couldn't afford it after I got fired for showing up late for work after a weekend of no sleep.  ;-)
<itnet7> :-) I do purchase practically all of the native games that have been release by indies
<itnet7> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<itnet7> I am about to get these soon I believe
<PocketBrain> ooooo
<PocketBrain> Nifty.  All compatible with Linux.
<itnet7> yup
<itnet7> I played the deme of some of them, really fun. I like the whole concept of them having you name the price too
<PocketBrain> I might get my brother/kids this.  They have both PC and MAC.
<itnet7> Not because I'm cheap, but it shows they aren't about the money
<itnet7> at least not all about the money
<gidim> I think I really need to start playing MineCraft.
<PocketBrain> heh do you?
<gidim> I think I do, yes. The youtube videos look so fun.
<PocketBrain> It may take over.
<PocketBrain> Can you play Cortex Command in windowed mode?  Fullscreen on the video makes me a tad queazy.
<PocketBrain> Nice, and the bundle is giftable.
<PocketBrain> Hmmm.... it has a piegraph of revenue by platform.  Do I have to choose platform for the license?
<PocketBrain> Howdy Michelle
<MichelleQ> hi PocketBrain
<gidim> Alright, I'll be back later, but now I have to get ready to go to work... at Barnes & Noble! :D :D :D
<itnet7> PocketBrain: Not sure, haven't bought them yet
<PocketBrain> so what're you up to on this fine, rainy saturday?
<gidim> I love my new job. :3
<PocketBrain> Later, Gidim.
<itnet7> gidim: sweet talk with you soon
<MichelleQ> I'm working on the house, trying to convince my knee to not scream at me.
<MichelleQ> itnet7: y'all still headed over today?
<itnet7> MichelleQ: we wanted to, but Hannya isn't getting off of work for until around 5
<itnet7> Are you still having it?
<itnet7> MichelleQ: is it raining badly in Lakeland? It's pouring here
<PocketBrain> It was gushing down here in WPB earlier, but it's just drizzle at best now.
<MichelleQ> itnet7: we're going til about 9.  Up to you guys if you want to come.
<MichelleQ> it's cleared up and is nice and sunny here - cooled off nicely.
<itnet7> Let me see what she says when she gets here... I will let you know as soon as I can. 
<MichelleQ> no worries.  If you can, come.  It's a drop-in-and-out sort of thing, so don't stress
<itnet7> bbl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-19
<ShawnR> is there seriously no good post-install GUI for creating software raids?
<amouge> morning
<sayres> Who knows what is this?   top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/  plzz
<sayres> plzzz
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-12
<mhall119> balloons: welcome!
<mhall119> and congrats
<balloons> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> balloons: have you been involved in the florida loco before?  I don't recall seeing you around
<balloons> mhall119: no, I haven't been involved in the past. I went to the UDS in Orlando this year, and met Chris
<balloons> got introduced to some of the folks in the loco one evening over dinner
<mhall119> ah, cool, maybe I met you then
<balloons> I was really sick most of the week sadly.. but I was around
<svwilliams> mhall119, it was thursday night you weren't 
<svwilliams> there
<mhall119> well, I was locked away in a separate room re-inventing a CMS
<svwilliams> sadly
<mhall119> ah, too bad
<mhall119> I'll meet you soon enough though
<balloons> yes indeed. Also, I believe your not too far away from me.. I'm in gainesville
<mhall119> yup, 1 to 2 hours due south
<mhall119> depending on route and speed
<mhall119> jcastro is, unfortunately, a good bit further away
<svwilliams> I thought he was in orlando ... not to be stalking the three of you ... though balloons is sitting right next to me
<mhall119> jcastro is down in Boca Raton
<mhall119> cjohnston is in Orlando
<cjohnston> no he isnt
<balloons> rofl
<balloons> we need google location map of IRC nicks on the loco
<svwilliams> wasn't that something discussed during one of the loco-portal sessions
<mhall119> we used to have that on Launchpad, they took it down
<svwilliams> wait no that was for events
<mhall119> svwilliams: yes
<svwilliams> oh wait
<mhall119> svwilliams: for people too
<svwilliams> we talked about bringing that back
<svwilliams> during a launchpad interface session
<mhall119> because evidently launchpad still exposes the lon/lat via it's API
<svwilliams> making it so people could choose to A) show thier loacation
<svwilliams> and B) view other peoples locations
<mhall119> cjohnston: who isn't what?
<cjohnston> 14.22.01 < mhall119> cjohnston is in Orlando
<mhall119> yes you are
<cjohnston> nuh uh
<mhall119> ya huh
<cjohnston> prove it
<mhall119> anything between Auburndale and Deltona is "Orlando"
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> just like anything west of Lakeland is "Tampa"
<balloons> lol.. yes south of ocala and north of lakeland
<mhall119> see?
<svwilliams> and south of orlando is known as miami
<svwilliams> or south florida
<balloons> and you thought the county/city thing only applied to jax
<mhall119> and north of Gainesville is known as Georgia
<balloons> :-)
<svwilliams> its fun to hear the students at UF describe them selves as from Miami or Boca and find out they are in Fort Lauderdale
<balloons> anyways.. it's cool to have some many folks right here in the sunshine state
<balloons> *so
<kc4zvw_> And the Mouse lives in "kiss-a-me" not Orlando
<maxolasersquad> I was in Boca this weekend.  If I had planned enough ahead I would have tried to meetup with some of y'alls.
<maxolasersquad> It would have been fun to meet up at the Linux bar in Miami.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-13
<maxolasersquad> A call to upgrade to 12.04: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/266
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: several people already have
<mhall119> I'm tempted to do it myself over christmas holidays
<maxolasersquad> I'm going to bring up my laptop, which is my play machine.
<svwilliams> I brought it up on my mac, didn't have wireless need to double check the kernal
<mhall119> balloons_: are you in #ubuntu-community-team?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-14
<travisHAZE> Who wants to help me kill my system by helping me learn dangerous ubuntu commands and how to combat them
<travisHAZE> I know of fork while fork
<mhall119> I don't think fork bombs work anymore
<travisHAZE> now I have to test it
<mhall119> go for it
<travisHAZE> fork didn't work
<travisHAZE> Isn't there another way to fork?
<mhall119> fork has to work
<travisHAZE> No command 'fork' found, did you mean:
<mhall119> it's not a command
<travisHAZE> Someone on the ubt forums told me not to enter xxx into term
<mhall119> man fork
<mhall119> don't believe everything you read on the internet
<travisHAZE> fair enough
<travisHAZE> So lets say I wanted to fork init
<travisHAZE> 1_t fork?
<maxolasersquad> trav|zzz: Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb all the way down to the end.  It shows how to defuse and prevent Fork Bombs from happening.
<maxolasersquad> A week ago I could type in the name of a Nautilus bookmakr into the launcher and a lense would come up with that bookmark.  Starting this week (maybe a little sooner) that is gone.  Anyone know anything about this?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: nope
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: on Oneiric or Precise?
<maxolasersquad> Oneiric
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ^^
<balloons> maxlasersquad: we can check the package updates to see if something changed
<balloons> but you can also try creating a new user and see if they exhibit the old behavoir.. Or if your ok with resetting any customizations you've done, you can run unity --reset yourself and get the same effect of resetting your desktop to default
<maxolasersquad> I have a bookmark named G: which is a bookmark to the same SAMBA share the Windows users have mapped to their G:\
<balloons> if things act properly, then we can assume it's a setting someplace :-)
<maxolasersquad> balloons: Interesting.  What kinds of things does it reset?  I don't think I've made any costumizations so I should be safe.
<maxolasersquad> Do I need to log out/in for unity --reset to take effect?
<balloons> I don't know off the top of my head what all it resets, but I have ran it in the past without issue
<balloons> you odn't need to login/logout
<balloons> it actually fires up metacity for a minute, then fixes things and finally restarts unity
<balloons> pretty slick
<maxolasersquad> That was fun, but didn't fix the issue.
<balloons> /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<balloons> try checking your recently updated packages then
<balloons> and see if something unity or launcher related updated recently
<balloons> did you run any updates?
<maxolasersquad> I run updates every day, I'm on the dev builds of Firefox and Chromium.
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<balloons> whoops.. not what I wanted to link
<balloons> /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<balloons> there are some others.. check and see if anything changed recently
<DammitJim> ridiculously silly question: how do you use git to get files from a repo?
<maxolasersquad> git clone <repo>
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: ^^
<DammitJim> oh, clone.. not checkout
<DammitJim> thanks
<maxolasersquad> Checkout is for switching branches.
<maxolasersquad> np.
<DammitJim> yikes
<maxolasersquad> apt.log only has information from 2011-10-06
<maxolasersquad> information for 2011-10-06
<maxolasersquad> No other dates in the log.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-15
<balloons> finally setup znc.. the only weird thing I found was there warnings about not hand editing the configuration file.. I found this extremely odd given they are using a nice easy to read conf file layout. There solution was to use the webmin interface (umm.. I'm on a server), or use the self proclaimed undocumented *admin commands. I edited the file by hand anyway and got what I wanted
<mhall119> balloons: how's that working for you?
<balloons> mhall119: it's working out pretty well.. without I would have missed your reply :-) Since for right now I'm still mobile and disconnected running around with a laptop, it wouldn't otherwise be possible for me to stay on IRC
<balloons> the setup was pretty much 2 lines.. apt-get install znc, znc --makeconf
<mhall119> balloons: I keep irssi running on my ec2 server, and just ssh into it
<mhall119> thinking about using something like znc though
<balloons> yes, I messed about with irssi a little bit.. I ultimately didn't end up using it.. But as you can see.. I'm on ec2 with znc.. didn't even bother with dns masking
<balloons> since I'm more apt to use xchat on the desktop, and a native android client on the phone, I ended up ditching irssi.. But that is another solution.. Normally I like console interfaces.. I think I need more time
<balloons> on my setup, I was going to do a writeup about it, but in the end it was really simple.. There's alot more that could be done, but I'm happy with this as-is for now. I'll share it with you when it's ready for consumption :-)
<mhall119> sounds good
<mhall119> I'll probably stick with irssi, but would like to run it locally rather than over ssh
<balloons> on the sharing note I suppose I should set-up another blog for this type of stuff.. I don't really have a public face that is attached to my real name atm
<travisHAZE> Anybody here in the Pinellas County area? If so, do you know of any place thats explicitly hiring?
<mhall119> balloons: you can get one on voices.canonical.com
<mhall119> once you start
<mhall119> travisHAZE: there are some programming positions in Tampa I've heard about, Java I think
<balloons> travisHaze: I would second that.. Recently HSN has been hiring, among some others
<balloons> mhall119: thanks.. I'll hold out for that perhaps :-)
<travisHAZE> Tampa is too far
<travisHAZE> I'm homeless with $33 to my name
<travisHAZE> Using internet by the grace of my school
<mhall119> travisHAZE: I drove from Lakeland to the St. Pete Times building for 4 months
<travisHAZE> Yeah, but have you walked?
<mhall119> nope
<balloons> does your school have any oppurtunties?  Where do you attend school?
<mhall119> I suppose walking would limit your commuting radius
<travisHAZE> SPC, putting in an application here in a few min
<travisHAZE> If I can FIND a job that will pay, I have no problem buying a bus pass
<balloons> biking does extend your reach a bit.. that might be an option. Florida is great for being able to bike.. Though pinellas county is so-so
<mhall119> even if it's part-time computer lab technician, they usually hire students for that
<travisHAZE> What kind of companies hire a computer lab technician?
<mhall119> the school I mean
<balloons> right.. on-campus jobs when your in school are perfect
<travisHAZE> Computer Lab Technician = Person who supervises computer lab?
<mhall119> yeah
<travisHAZE> I'll ask the lady right nowsince I'm there
<mhall119> helps other students open MS Word and print stuff
<balloons> help desk is another place.. they hire students for that as well.. answer phone and do similar tech support
<travisHAZE> Call centers typically wont even interview me
<travisHAZE> Many of them know my mother
<travisHAZE> But I'll definitely try, I'm not above trying
<travisHAZE> lol too bad I can't be a dean at spc
<travisHAZE> plenty of openings for that
<maxolasersquad> balloons: You got a job with Canonical?
<balloons> maxolasersquad: yes, I will be joining mhall119 on the community team, focusing on QA
<maxolasersquad> Congratulations, that's awesome.
<maxolasersquad> I need one of those Canonical jobs ... perhaps one day.
<maxolasersquad> I was going to try to do some stuff with the ARB, but I can't get them to recognize my existance.
<balloons> thank you :-) I'm really excitied about the possibilities
<zus>  hi yeah
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-16
<maxolasersquad_h> unpapa
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: I can intro you to the ARB
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: shoot me your email to my john.pugh at c.c addr and i'll get you noticed
<govatent> itnet7: ping
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello
<maxolasersquad_h> Wonnenangshonat: Hola
<govatent> hello
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello maxolasersquad
<Wonnenangshonat> how are you
<maxolasersquad_h> Wonnenangshonat: Very tired and ready for bed.
<maxolasersquad_h> Created http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tallahassee and made all these edits http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/maxolasersquad/edits
<maxolasersquad_h> And now I'm off to bed.
<zus> hello everyone, Happy Christmas!
<zus> (Right i can say?, i mean i cant tell if its christmas since its 74DEGREES!)
<zoopster> christmas in florida...love it.
<zoopster> anyone care to fire up the software center, go to buy a app, and tell me if they see paypal as a purchase option?
<zus> i dont mind  but as i have no money is there a back out option?
<zoopster> don't need to buy...just see if it's an option
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: It is an option.
<zoopster> cool
<zoopster> thanks maxolasersquad
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: made intro to allison...let's see where that takes you
<maxolasersquad> Saw it, thanks.
<maxolasersquad> Is Google checkout in the works by any chance?
<DammitJim> has anyone seen the Fairchild Oak Tree in Bulow Creek State Park?
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: Once you are into processing the payment, backing out isn't so easy.
<maxolasersquad> Once you select PayPal there is no cancel button to back out before actually making the purchase.
<zus> does anyone use teamspeak3?
<zus> there is a Linux Distro Community server everyone is welcome to come and use
<zus> http://linuxdistroteamspeakcommunity.blogspot.com/  even has a linux installer from the blog
<zus> - actually  IF anyone does join me in ts3 and uses the installer let me know how that worked out. (so far its worked  on various ubuntu distros  )
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: we won't see other payment options anytime soon
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: I just closed the window  and never proceeded to pay once I saw paypal was an option
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: That's what I did as well.
<maxolasersquad> It just felt like a clumsy solution.
<maxolasersquad> What's that command you can run where it will tell you what package an application is from by clicking on it?
<maxolasersquad> I'm trying to report a bug, and I'm not exactly sure which application this window belongs to.
<zoopster> dlocate?
<zoopster> dpkg -S <string> ?
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: When the command is run, the cursor becomes a crosshair, and when you click on something a dialogue box gives you information about it, I think it would give you the PID.
<maxolasersquad> When I try to print to the printer on our Samba network it always asks me for my credentials after a log in.  I always click "Remember Password" but it forgets it upon log out.
<maxolasersquad> Would that be Seahorse?
<maxolasersquad> Seahorse remembers all my other credentials just fine.
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> cool
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: xprop?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: That's it!  Thanks.
<maxolasersquad> What's the best bet for using MySQL with Python3?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-17
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know if Ubuntu is planning to ship more Python3 libraries in the next release?
<maxolasersquad> The lack of pymysql and configparser kind of stinks.
<maxolasersquad> nm, configparser wasn't importing for some reason, but after exiting the console and going back in it imported no prob.
<chloric> South Florida Ubuntu Hour is in session!!! Brought to you by yours truly Chloric and Govatent!!! :D
<chloric> #fl-ubuntu-hour is where we're at
<mhall119> chloric: you guys could have used this channel
<CsWalker> quite quiet
<CsWalker> shhhh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-18
<Masconomet> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-11
<dedalux> good morning family like this ubuntu community in Florida, I hope very well, I am a brother of the Ubuntu community in Venezuela and orlando'm visiting my family, and I would like recommendations of shops where you can buy and i need a technological keychains compaq laptop keyboard for VS6500 and charger where I recommend you buy
<balloons> dedalux, I generally order things from newegg.com, or shop at microcenter
<zoopster> anyone good with dput and/or dput config?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-12
<ghuru> hi all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-13
<dedalux> good morning family like this ubuntu community in Florida, I hope very well, I am a brother of the Ubuntu community in Venezuela and orlando'm visiting my family, and I would like recommendations of shops where you can buy and i need a technological keychains compaq laptop keyboard for VS6500 and charger where I recommend you buy
<itnet7> hey there dedalux, We did receive your e-mail. There aren't very many good stores in Orlando left. There is a Tigerdirect Retail store that may have some good deals
<itnet7> It's locate at 7802 South Orange Blossom Trail, Orlando, FL 32809 phone# 1-407-438-1270
<itnet7> There is another place called "Smart Guys", I believe they used to go around and do good deals at all of the computer shows, You may want to check them out too
<itnet7> They are located in Lake Mary though
<itnet7> http://smartguyscomputers.com
<dedalux> tank
<dedalux> gracias
<itnet7> No problem!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-16
<ghuru_> hi all
<ghuru_> having an issue with an ubuntu server 10.04.1
<ghuru_> etc rc2.d  s99 acpi-support: line 7: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: no such file or device
<ghuru_> ayone have had issues with that?
<ghuru_> i am stuck at boot there
<ghuru_> hi itnet7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-09
 * munz yaaaaaaaaaawa
 * munz aaawwwwwnnnn
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-14
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<Tyler> Hello
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun 
 * mhall119 12 hours later
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-12-12
<aidencole> this place is really jumping
<Nothing_Much> Jumping what?
<balloons> jumping with cold weather :-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-12-14
<no_mu> whoa
<Nothing_Much> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DtC6uosHfU&feature=share is it already that far into development of convergence? make sure you guys practice on the shifting from phone screen to larger screen!
<Nothing_Much> oh, and can the Dash logo be changed to the omgubuntu pic one eventually? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Screen-Shot-2013-11-22-at-13.39.jpg
<Nothing_Much> it looks so exciting!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-07
<Garheade_> Sorry ahoneybun_ the new job has been keeping me offline a lot lately.
<balloons> ahoneybun, come join us in #ubuntu-google
<balloons> or is it ahoneybun_?
 * balloons seeeing double Aaron's
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-08
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> why does Windows have no good clients
<ahoneybun> *IRC
<DammitJim> has anyone used iptables-persist ?
<ahoneybun> nope
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-10
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was talking to the libreoffice guy from fossetcon about doing a UX/UI event in FL
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-12
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Same should go for Onyx
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Linux Kernel 4.8.14 is Official Now. Here is Everything You Need to Know … https://latesthackingnews.com/2016/12/11/linux-kernel-4-8-14-official-now-everything-need-know/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> New Linux kernel is all about networking updates.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <govatent> You got the drive?
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm shocked they used fat for 2tb
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep.  Reformatting before use
<floridagram> <KMyers> Make a 200 GB file on your computer, take a md5sum of the file. Copy it to the drive, check the md5sum after ejecting the drive once and move the file back to your desktop and check the md5sum again
<floridagram> <KMyers> Or use this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/737473/check-real-size-of-usb-thumb-drive
<floridagram> <KMyers> I spell a load of BS as FAT32 should not be able to have a partition that large
<floridagram> <KMyers> Edit : It does seem that it can take up to 8 TB partitions but the performance blows after 32 GB. Windows's built in tools will not handle anything above 32 GB however
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/12/12/google-assistant-can-now-control-nest-thermostats-pixel-not-just-google-home/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-13
<floridagram> <RazPi> @everyone I don't know. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6XQUciI-Sc
<floridagram> <RazPi> I haven't even listened to it yet but that title.. lol.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/13/cuba-google-internet-server-agreement/?sr_source=Twitter
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> T-Mobile Tuesday!
<floridagram> <RazPi> Finally found where the kitten comment came from. Any idea what they're talking about? https://youtu.be/l6XQUciI-Sc?t=2661
<maxolasersquad> I think I'm going mad. I have a Nexus 2013 that I need to do a factory reinstall for. It says it is "grouper", but Google's website for factory image lists the Nexus 7 2013 as razor, and doesn't list grouper at all.
<maxolasersquad> And it lists the Nexus 2012 edition as nakasi.
<maxolasersquad> Cyanogenmod lists the Nexus 2012 as grouper, so it must be the 2012 edition.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Modem or no modem?
<maxolasersquad> Wifi
<maxolasersquad> No modem
<maxolasersquad> Looks like Nakasi is the correct imagge.
<maxolasersquad> Yep, tablet restored.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Star Wars Rogue One has been leaked - http://kmyers.me/video-player/sw-rogue-one-1080p/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @All - The SELF 2017 Dates have been released June 9-11, 2017 … . This may be a problem for @ahoneybun though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well my last day is June 8
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so we're gonna have to do the same thing we did this year, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> We will need to do the same thing we did last year
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW @Ivoriesablaze http://kmyers.me/video-player/sw-rogue-one-1080p/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> sorry I can't take the last day off I know that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i'm not that stupid, keith
<floridagram> <KMyers> Also @Ivoriesablaze - do the T-Mobile Tuesday, 25 cents a gallon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have 35 cents
<floridagram> <KMyers> 80 here
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> holy shit, i got a free movie ticket good for this weekend
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> holy crap, i got a movie ticket good for this weekend
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> how much are star wars tickets for friday night?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Ummm
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> I'm not going to see it on Friday
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> oh...
<floridagram7> <KMyers> It may be possible
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> The further you get out of Miami, the less crowded the theaters should be
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> well I'm kinda busy friday now
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - can you see if he can look at my car this weekend if it does not rain?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I can
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> i guess i'll go myself then, no use in wasting the voucher
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> maybe i can find someone else to go with closer to home
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Judd?
<floridagram7> * ahoneybun points to facebook post
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> what facebook post?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> well let's say I'm not going into 2017 single
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, nice
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> yep it kinda went fast since we had our first date last sunday
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Congratulations!  You're getting into taxidermy!  https://m.facebook.com/aaron.honeycutt1
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Mm OK then
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Got a link to your fb?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Why?
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Because you mentioned it here. I wanted to look.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-14
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Woohoo!  Guide level 3!
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Who needs to know where to go to meet up?  I can use my guide powers to help!
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Hey, Does anyone want access to my OpenVPN server? Just PM me with the names of each of the devices you want to use and I will generate the config/certs. I have about 3 TB of bandwidth allocated to the server on a 1 GBPS port
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Great for public WiFi
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I'd like one for my phone
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - message me on Telegram, for some reason my account is screwed up and it wont let me message you
<floridagram7> <KMyers> My Telegram account seems to have been flagged for Spam
<floridagram7> <KMyers> NVM, Emailed you the link to the profile
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> What is kudu pro?
<floridagram7> <govatent> System 76 laptop model
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I'm on a bandwidth diet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-15
<floridagram7> <RazPi> What's the name of that open source home ai system again?
<floridagram7> <RazPi> The one where you 3D print cases?
<floridagram7> <RazPi> @everyone
<floridagram7> <RazPi> Ohh it was MyCroft, got it.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> MyCroft is correct
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @All - Just wanted to start talking about SELF in North Carolina. The dates are June 9th - 11th so we can start planning
<floridagram7> <KMyers> This is my desk at home right now
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Wait on the left
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Is that a Mac?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> While I refuse to answer Aaron's question. I have a quick question for everyone
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Does anyone here, or does anyone here know of someone, who wants to make a little extra money this weekend by running 4 security cameras through my attic crawl space?
<floridagram7> <Abrerr> I would if you were local
<floridagram7> <Abrerr> :)
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Yeh, cant really say it is worth the drive
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  my friend here might help for $33. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005LW4CFG/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481828047&sr=8-1-fkmr2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=cable+pusher+rod
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler Your friend may be a bit overkill. No long complicated runs, my house is a simple one story with the crawl area spanning the whole house
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Well, if you push from outside to the center, it should work well
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I just wish I was dealing with a single floor house.   For me, the only practical thing is to use wireless.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Yeh, your place would be a nightmare
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I just got Android 7.1.1
<floridagram7> <KMyers> My 6P has not yet
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> 👨‍👩‍👧‍👦👩‍🔧👩‍✈️👩‍🎨👩‍🎤👩‍💻👩‍💼👩‍🔬👩‍🏭
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> New female emojis
<floridagram7> * ahoneybun remembers he has 7.1
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - do you know anyone who wants to make some extra money by installing a few security cameras?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> well I would not mind extra money tbh but not sure about your ceilings and me
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Do you know of anyone else?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> not on hand
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> @KMyers have you tried Mexicans at home depot?
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Sounds like a great job for them.
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> might want to get them before they're deported. For some reason or another
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - do you know of anyone?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Happy dog
<floridagram7> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Idk
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Just random
<floridagram7> * DanielCitrin 
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> Oops
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @DanielCitrin, Hey stranger
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> Hey everyone.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-16
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> While I'm here...
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> Should I pick up a Chromebook pixel 2013 for Linuxy stuff?
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> I know it has SeaBIOS
<floridagram7> <KMyers> The Chromebook Pixel is a solid unit
<floridagram7> <KMyers> The only issue is space but that can be upgraded
<floridagram7> <DanielCitrin> Fair enough
<floridagram7> * AdamOutler 
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Whoops.  I tapped that and it put it in chat
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, If you are implying for me to help. I will help. After some instruction of course
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Check out "Oceanhorn ™" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FDGEntertainment.Oceanhorn.gp
<floridagram7> <KMyers> If anyone is looking for a great game
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, If you know how to use a drill and have 1-3 hours and don't mind an attic - you meet the minimum requirements
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> I don't mind an attic. Not sure if the attic will like me though.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It's not a bad one
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> I willing to help none the less. I am avilable Sunday-Tuesday and Saturday most likely in the afternoon.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Of course
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Let me let you know. Sunday may be a good time
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is FRIDAY!!!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Eff ya! Friday! And I'm failing trying to learn Google's keyboard! Woot!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Too used to the shortcuts on swype
<floridagram> <KMyers> Never been a fan of swiping
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Quick swipes for numpads, edit mode, copy and paste, etc
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hoping Google has an equivalent
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler Dat gif lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lovely
<floridagram> <AbMind> @ahoneybun you going to Underground Coffeehaus ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not tonight
<floridagram> <AbMind> Ok
<floridagram> <AbMind> Deadpool and chimichangas
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Something else came up
<floridagram> <AbMind> Couple of my friends and I will be there
<floridagram> <AbMind> No problem
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-17
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> how?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> streaming
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think Next Cloud accidentally released this PDF. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://nextcloud.com/wp-content/themes/next/assets/files/NCC_report_full.pdf%3Fx16328&ved=0ahUKEwi_h-itqfvQAhVNxGMKHejUDGAQFgglMAA&usg=AFQjCNHBXohkCPtde_P5ee28qzd82ui-QQ&sig2=5w_gG2b2J3JmES_ZBm4O6w
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Security  features  for  the  new  Nextcloud  11  release  are; - - - - - - - - - Two  Factor  Authentication  using  U2F  /  TOTP Bruteforce  protection Content  Security  Policy  v3.0  Support  (with  nonce  instead  of  "self"  for  script-src) Same-Site  cookies  support Password  confirmation  for  sensitive  actions  (e.g.  when  changing  email  or  passwords) Same-Site  cookies  are  prefixed  with  __Ho
<floridagram> logic Use  HTTPS  by  default  if  no  protocol  is  given   Application  specific  tokens  can  be  forbidden  file  system  access
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No acci6
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze let's try to promote the walk next year though UWN
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu weekly newsletter
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-18
<floridagram> <govatent> Finally got my new Razer Blade's RGB LED keyboard working in Linux . . . may have gone a bit overboard creating a startup animation … https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5iyntr/finally_got_my_new_razer_blades_rgb_led_keyboard/
<floridagram> <govatent> @ahoneybun check out what this guy did in Ubuntu with his razer keyboard
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Though that money should have been spent on a system76 lol
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers You guys doing anything today?
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers also what's a good OS to put on the NUC, if I want to do some multimedia stuff, I don't want a specifically multimedia distro like kodi or xbmc, but something minimal and flexible
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Anything I'd imagine
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Ubuntu, Debian net
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Arch
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What kinda multimedia?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Youtube primarily
<floridagram> <RazPi> I think I've seen some console youtube players
<floridagram> <RazPi> Just for music
<floridagram> <RazPi> I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to do something like kodi but it seems a shame to throw a premade thing onto one of the NUC's
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have Kubuntu on mine to test ppas
<floridagram> <RazPi> I run xubuntu on my old gaming laptop
<floridagram> <RazPi> Kubuntu actually runs on that?
<floridagram> <RazPi> The nuc's are single processor yeah?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It does
<floridagram> <RazPi> Do you remember the processor model in them?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I wonder if there's an integrated gpu
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, Not today, feeling g a bit sick. I would not mind d planning something before the end of the year
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Same a bit sick as well
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, Intel® Celeron® Processor 847 (2M Cache, 1.10 GHz)
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers @ahoneybun I'm feeling a little under the weather myself but I don't know if its that I'm sick.. here's the specs on the processor: … https://ark.intel.com/products/56056/Intel-Celeron-Processor-847-2M-Cache-1_10-GHz
<floridagram> <RazPi> 2 cores actually?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, it has 2 cores but no HT
<floridagram> <RazPi> Interesting, I see a graphics spec but I don't expect that it has a gpu
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think it has an Intel HD but a lower one
<floridagram> <RazPi> That would impress me if it did gosh
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm down for something before the end of the year
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-11
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> CA
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I rode a decent ride around using a Google bike
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-13
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze free game, ignore the Russian text. Telegram is being weird.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> https://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered
<maxolasersquad> Looks like it requires a $3.00 donation to their charity drive thing.
<maxolasersquad> I think it's a charity, not sure.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Nope
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> My Dad passed away, I'm getting to this message late but there's a viewing today at the Palm Beach Memorial in Seacrest 4pm-7pm, there will be a gathering tonight at my house (ask for address if needed) and funeral tomorrow at 11am, Holy Spirit Catholic Church on Lantana Road..
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm actually it out of the state right now! I'm so sorry Judd!
<maxolasersquad> Sorry to hear about that RazPi. I hope you have a good service this evening.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> When is the next meetup?  I'm going with my sister-in-law and family to myako sushi this weekend.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I have been I'll with the flu for the past few days, I don't think I will be up for one this weekend
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> My brethren, please bare witness to my testimony.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> There is no system but GNU, and Linux is one of its kernels.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> And with these words, I am now a formal member of the Church of Emacs.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> https://stallman.org/saint.html
<maxolasersquad> Hmmm, didn't know we allowed emac heretics in this holy land. :)
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> My brother in North Carolina just found someone giving away a TRS 80 on Craigslist. He asked me how hard is it to run Netflix on it for the kids to watch.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> It's easy.  You just need to compress the stream to 40px
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> That's the hard part.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> He called BS when I said it does not have WiFi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-14
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Tonight's my last night in the valley
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> You in C
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> CA?
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Ya
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Been in the valley since Sunday
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Also monochrome
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/microsoft-quietly-snuck-an-ssh-client-and-server-into-the-latest-windows-10/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-15
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I am sad I was not invited
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Many Star wars tonight
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> yep lots
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Did system 76 drop their all in one line?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yea we don't have the Stable anymore
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-16
<floridagram-bot2> <itnet7> Just in case any of you haven't already seen this or claimed it (There's only 3 hours left) https://www.humblebundle.com/store/company-of-heroes-2?hmb_source=companyofheroes2_freegame&hmb_medium=banner
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Dollar store product. Stay away
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-17
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/16/windows-10-bundled-password-manager-had-security-flaw/
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Why to stick with Linux.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Keeper, the windows password manager gives out your password to websites.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> And so my physical collection of old Windows/DOS games begins.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Found a copy of Theme park at a Goodwill
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> That was a good game
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> So I randomly won an apple watch last night at our company holiday party. Made for a very funny story cause we were trashing talking the watch when we walked in past the prices. I didn't think it's win anything at all. What's the best way to sell it so I can get a gear s3
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers the jobs picture, please
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> oh god
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Did you really think we weren't going to jump on that?
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> lol i was expecting to be bashed :p
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> @KMyers what version of the s3 gear do you have?
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm looking at the Frontier from best buy and comparing it to what tmobile sells directly with cell service
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I don't have the gear, currently using the LG Watch Sport. I want the gear S3 but can't as the password manager u use daily does not support it
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> @ke
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> @KMyers which ecosystem do you think would be the better option for a new person jumping from the pebble platform. Android Ware or samsung's gear platform?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, Wear. Samsug Gear is limited to those who own Samsung Phones where Android Wear covers those who use iOS or any Android Device
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> what andriod ware device closest competes with the s3 gear? I'm likely picking up a gear s3 today, but i'm trying to do all my research. i don't plan on leaving the S7 phone for ages. and my pebble will be my backup watch
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> If you are sure that you are going to stay with the Samsung ecosystem, the S3 is really a nice watch.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I am really considering it but the fact that my preferred password manager does not work with it is the only thing that is holding me back
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I wish I had Samsung Pay on my watch 😓
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I have a lot of points that I am planning to blow
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> nice.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I guess i'm also looking at app ecosystems. Things like 2fa apps which i do with my pebble, i'd like a music tagging app so i don't have to pull out my phone to tag a song, and for maps i know they use HERE which is good enough. I use my pebble for walking navigation with gmaps
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Take a look at the Fossil Store and look at the Founder Q
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Assuming you dont want LTE of course
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> yea. LTE won't be a big deal i guess.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> i don't know if the best buy edition of the s3 frontier has a sim with it
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> or if its the bluetooth edition only
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, Not sure. Although if you get the TMobile version, you can finance it so you dont need to pay for it all at once. You can get it on a "Digits Duplicate Line" for $10.00 more a month
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> The Bluetooth/WiFi ones have better battery life
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm actually gonna try and see if I can get store credit from best buy for the shit watch
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> That works as well
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Everything I pictured and more
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> It is amazing
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent you still there?
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> At microcenter
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm back home.
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, Aaron and I are on our way there now, lol
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, What are you getting me?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Prepare to get your mind blown
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-10
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> o3o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> whoops wrong sticker
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This application requires all of the operating systems apparently.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I saw that yesterday. I feel sorry for him as it is getting harder and harder to find the installation disks for OS/2
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I got a new pixel 2 from Pixel care
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Unfortunately I have authorized more than the maximum amount of devices on my Google play music account
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I use the restart button on my last one oh, it turned off, and never turn back on.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I get that all the time. You can remove 4 devices a year in Google Play Music. You need to call Google if you exceed that limit
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, I know. I'm waiting 24 to 48 hours right now. I've had to do this several times. It's just inconvenient because I use that in the car
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Cool.  Let us know what you make of it.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I will! I'm just going to start with the demo, and then see what I can make of doing custom networks after
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I cant wait to see that in action
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> NextCloud 15 is out
<maxolasersquad> Awesome!
<maxolasersquad> Now comes the anxious waiting for update to become available for my instance.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It turns yellow when you smile big!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> And makes that tone
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's cool!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Right?? Next step is to shell in, and start messing with other demos, so I'll do that over the week, this was a really fun thing to put together and have it work immediately
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59vjzx/john-romero-releasing-sigil-a-new-chapter-of-doom
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Well I have something to look forward to in February.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> $166 USD, ouch
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The deluxe box sounds awesome til I saw the price
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The wads are free though, so I'll definitely load them up
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> The standard box is 39
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.romerogames.ie/sigil/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/10/18134541/google-plus-privacy-api-data-leak-developers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-11
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Guys I've said it before but I need to say it again, the kinesis is life changing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Even if you don't have tendonitis, you start to realize that it's saving your wrists in the longrun
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm about to sit down for a long night and I'm so glad I don't have to worry about sore hands at the end of it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *sore wrists
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I pulled a long day as well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I have an elephant whistle.  You just give it one blow and you don't need to worry about pesky elephants running through your office.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Willing to sell for $99.99
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How many do you have @AdamOutler , I am in the middle of an infestation
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have 10+ in stock.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Limit 2 per customer.  Deal not applicable in Seattle.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think you have too many elephants in the room
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It doesn't need to be a kinesis but a split keyboard with key wells seems to do an awful lot!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's just one of those "wow why didn't I do this sooner" type of things
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've been using a mechanical keyboard since I was 7 years old. I started typing 100+ wpm at 11.  I have never had a need for a fancy keyboard.  But those soft press are hot steaming garbage.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A few extra macro keys and media keys never hurt but give me a plain old keyboard with mechanical or at least tactile feedback and I'm happy.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've got cherry mx browns on this one, but yes, before I considered the kinesis I was totally into the planck
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/img_thread/lp3mswuTkqjdNyf5EGgU_%E5%BE%AE%E4%BF%A1%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87_20170806102316.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=min&w=796&dpr=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That doesn't look good at all.   I need a 105key.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Programmable-Gaming-Keyboard-Display/dp/B001NXDBI6 I have it.  i don't like it.  Not enough feedback
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Space-cadet.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> yes. I'll take 2.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Seriously, they don't make 'em like they used to.  The older ones are usually the best.  The newer ones use flexible nipples instead of mechnical keys.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Have you tried devorak?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> dvorak
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> PB is the best keyboard layout
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I hope that's legit and you're not talking about "sticky keys"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Pixelbook
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Latest Windows Insider build makes a major upgrade to, uh… Notepad – Ars Technica … https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/latest-windows-insider-build-makes-a-major-upgrade-to-uh-notepad/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Notepad supports utf-8. No longer will Linux files appear on one line.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It's about time
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Cool.  New version of telegram lets me click on Keith's profile and see the loofa holder being made.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Profiles were updated
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Speaking of which, I finished with the reprint in the black flexible filament that you asked for. I even printed the glow in the dark studs for you to glue on it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hahaha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Gah - best lightweight ssh client for android?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> sudden urge to ssh to my box and run castnow to stream crap to my TV
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> until I do it the proper way
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I use JuiceSSH
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or install ssh in termux
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> termuxxxx
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> i'll check em both out
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.termux
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> checking out termux now
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> seems nice -- 176kb
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> then dl openssh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> all I needed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> perfecto
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Termux is a full distribution running in a chroot
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can install quite a bit if needed including nano, emacs, python, etc
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> sounds handy
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I need to get more mobile and actually utilize the power in phones these days
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll be working out of a hotel tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Might be worth a try then
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Termux does not need a lot of power and can accomplish a lot
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Trying to figure out my options if I have a chromecast w/out Wifi
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> don't think I can stream full on local content easily on android like I can from a PC
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And my laptop is 'borrowed'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> le sigh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> None, Chromecast needs to communicate with Google to work. It does not allow offline casting.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Have you seen castnow?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the thing is ridic for streaming local content
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ./castnow --tomp4 MY_LARGE_VIDEO.avi
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if already in mp4, let er rip
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> can attach subtitles
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> play pause, seek, volume
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> like amg
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if you have 50 chromecasts or equiv
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you can specify via IP or 'name'
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will need to try it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> otherwise it'll stream to the first device it finds
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> there's probably some gui frontend for it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> err - a more proper resource https://github.com/xat/castnow
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've never bothered to look at android 'networking'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But if I roll a hotspot with multiple devices connected -- is each device isolated? Or is it treated as a usual LAN?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> LAN
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> most interesting
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If that's really the case, thinking about stress testing the 'data plan' on my corp phone
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If any of you have some legit time management technique for tackling all your projects - let me know :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I fail on that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I fail too but I have lots of techniques
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I do a brain map, and start prioritizing which ones are the most important and which I can or should scrap to try and bring the list down
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I am struggling immensely on finishing certs/random projects/actually_learning_work_things
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> is finishing certs something you're doing for a job upgrade or just because you want to?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> both.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 3rd time ccna, but then get rolled off a project aka 'promoted'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> bought my np books this time around, got voluntold a promotion 2 days after I bought my stuff lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But I want to do it anyway because I never got around to it -- and it's simple enough stuff
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> np?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> having worked backbone network land for a while
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> CCNP - cisco cert raps
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> traps*
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and what kind of projects are you into at the moment?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> well none really. But I just sat here and derped with Linux - casting local content to a pc
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but then derping with random programs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and mirin how it all works
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^ just how smooth it all is immediately puts me into a coding mood
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but alas, it's 1 AM and I have some massive docs for work I need to get ingested before I can not feel guilty about working personal projects.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but then I can roll the excuse that playing with R is good for work, because it is.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm rambling.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So interesting point, working on that google tensorflow toy helped me be more focused on my current work project
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> total grok mode?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> whereas no matter how many video games I tried it didn't seem to help, it was more like a temporary anesthetic
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yea, games just depress me these days.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> More like, being able to make some progress in a personal project helped me feel better about approaching my current workload
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just realize how much time is a commodity when I play
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yeah
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> No lies though, gonna totally play RE2 when it drops
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but ya
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think and want to believe in such thing as relaxation-learning
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> RE2?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh resident evil
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The Resident Evil2 remake.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I played REmake (first) on dolphin some years back, and it completely renewed my faith in games.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hehe
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I was 10 years late to the party, but my gosh - atmosphere
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Alright, ya'll have a good night.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Thanks for the words :D
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and @KMyers - thank you! Termux is perfect for what I needed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 'night :)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> New server, cat /proc/cpuinfo...  Final processor is numbered 95!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Frickin 96 processors in this mo-flapper.  Make -n96!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> How many sockets?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need a suggestion
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> for the most recognizeable keygen music of the 90s
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Keygen?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMRaCW6OtXM
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ohhh gotcha
<roaksoax> :win 2
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> A while Joel in his habit.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @alan
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @govatent 2 sockets
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Is Joel in town?!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes he is.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yep, i'm here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-12
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://twitter.com/TMobile/status/1072566693774282752
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just did in one long day what would've taken a freaking week to do in C++
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and I'm realizing about 50% of that time would have been setting up the build environment
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and the other 25% of that time would have been wrestling the types and setting up the compile
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> an in python it was like "pip install *"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> fffffuuuuu-
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh and then another 24% recompiling for windows
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler https://github.com/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/lQdYV7JG5Ro
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers did it go up in price..? https://www.amazon.com/Google-AIY-Vision-Kit-V1-1/dp/B078YJ64WR/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1544640930&sr=8-7&keywords=movidius
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. Amazon has always had it over priced
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent @ahoneybun want to try to meet up for dinner or something before I go back to Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm down.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone want some tacos. I am going to have plenty of leftovers
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I want to!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So much
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What works?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I know nothing about the city and have all the time in the world, how about you two discuss where and when
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun want to have dinner on a weeknight?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea why not?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can hang out today if you are both free @ahoneybun @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm down.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Not doing anything else, lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Now we need a location.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What do you guys want to eat?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I work till 7
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm trying to find something.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Cool
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Great+Scotts+Eatery+Broomfield/@39.9202864,-105.0901731,15.21z/data=!4m8!1m2!2m1!1srestaurants+in+Broomfield,+CO!3m4!1s0x0:0x7798c319698e9945!8m2!3d39.9150688!4d-105.082823
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ohhh
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/maps/place/The+Burns+Pub+%26+Restaurant/@39.9139855,-105.0897832,14.96z/data=!4m8!1m2!2m1!1srestaurants+in+Broomfield,+CO!3m4!1s0x0:0x5831830a08a70ab6!8m2!3d39.9093824!4d-105.1001394
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Either one looks good to ney
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Me
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Great Scott's is actually really good
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The burns looks interesting too
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Btw you don't have to pick something near me. I don't mind driving to you
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Barricudas then?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it's a great bar with good food.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Sounds good to me
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm game. where's it at?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Barricuda's/@39.7333768,-104.9792729,16z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x876c7ed1c03000bb:0x3f5cdead4fbe18c1!8m2!3d39.7332869!4d-104.9749524
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-13
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's it.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> cool.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll drop you a text once I get out of work.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> my shift ends at 7 pm but sometimes if i'm on a call i have to transfer to someone on the next shift which can take some time.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Leaving now?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm about to leave.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> wrapping up some emalis
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 10-4
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @Ivoriesablaze @ahoneybun I'm leaving
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> And on my way
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Should I go directly to the bar?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> See ya soon.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm looking for parking
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's gonna be a while. I can't find any
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Street parking Is free.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't find any
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> MIA Alan.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Alan found.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Full Throttled remastered is free on gog … .https://www.gog.com/#giveaway
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - when are you back in South Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sunday
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am giving some serious thought of moving from dual displays to a single curved display. Anyone in the market for 2 matching monitors and a mounting arm?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ○/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Maybe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They are 23.8 InchB246HYL  Acer Displays (Matching)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> How much and is there a payment plan? Lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Um, shipping would be expensive so I am not sure if you would want them. I dont have the boxes anymore so I cannot say they would be too secure in transit
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> True.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Robinhood?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's an investing app that compete with acorns
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Been around for a while.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They now have a bank service
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-14
<maxolasersquad> blkid
<maxolasersquad> Hah, wrong term. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, At least it was not something embarrassing
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> '12345'
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or a password...
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I've come close to that a few time.
<maxolasersquad> I'm putting in a new 4TB drive for my Nextcloud installation. My old 2TB is full so my pictures haven't been backing up.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Neat!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Just realized LibreOffice Calc has legit functions builtin
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Dunno if it's at parity with Excel
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but amg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone up for a undergrounds run this afternoon ( @RazPi / Hector )
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I would but I'm still coughing, not sure if I'm still contagious though
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh apparently I'm not contagious
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Some tea from Underground's may help
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I would like that let me see if my next package comes in so
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm coughing but I may not be contagious, up to you! Just a forewarning
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I'll risk it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> are we all still on for new years?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW. Is anyone up to a secret santa next week?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what's the price limit?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Something around $30 would be the most fun
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hm...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn. That was fast
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Mouser had two day shipping!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For about 8 dollars
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent - it looks like the Robbinhood checking and savings may not be FDIC insured
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Will take a shower and head down soon @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. I will meet you there
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea. I saw on reddit. Stay away
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The TMobile bank is, I opened a account and am going to move a few hundred bucks over there and keep it as an emergency fund
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers in transit getting gas
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Cut off by train
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Be there soon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok, just drinking coffee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> About 5 mins away
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I really need coffee or a nap x_x
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm convinced I need to go back to a dual monitor setup @ home.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> A vertical monitor
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What's new in Ubuntu land? Anything exciting lately? What's 18.10 bring to the table?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I finished my new PC build.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Um nothing crazy.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Got a part list?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> :D
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ryzen 5 2600
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Fractal design meshifty c
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Gpu?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Some old AMD for now.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> skx013
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> wrong window
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, So long as it boots and runs teh youtubes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm ghetto with xcompmgr for compositing
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Gotta have the fading windows
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ballistix - sounds intense
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ctrl+Tab, Ctrl+Shift+Tab swap conversations on the desktop app
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well my bitwarden is already broken.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> stupid let's encrypt.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I renewed it and it's still broken.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> PM me the credentials to ssh in and I will see what I can do to fix it. It should not be hard
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> using the auto-renew?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> no I needed a new one.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I let it expire
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> mm nginx is having an issue.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I see what happened, trying to fix it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> something with nginx I think.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can say something like that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 👍
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> We'll I'm seeing this nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:443 failed (98: Address already in use)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> -- The result is RESULT.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Bitwarden has its own install
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Working on it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> inside of docker damn it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> When you installed cerbot, it pulled down nginx
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I couldn't see a way to renew my cert.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ./bitwarden update
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun do you have a problem with android devices on KDE?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I really made this harder then it needed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me get it fixed, give me a few
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent nope I'm even using my Android phone for internet on my new build lol.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You could run dolphin from konsole to see the real output @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Good idea.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Maybe I should update to 18.10
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, I forgot about the filemanager -> I immediately though it was an issue with the emulator. :o
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - what else is running on that server? BitWarden should really only be the only thing installed on the VM. Something else is running and I cannot figure it out. It is now responding on 443
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I only had bitwarden on there.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> At least that I know of.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> certbot?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me do more gdigging
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> netstat -napt
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It looks like OpenConnect
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Weird
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok, it is working now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg320630.html @ahoneybun its a samsung bug. go figure
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264020
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336397
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-16
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Thanks!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent old bug. I have an S9
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> nice upload speed
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> comcast?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> scratch that
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> saw it in the image :P
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I wish I would get better upload
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> better than 10
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i've actually been super happy with my vdsl setup
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i get a full 100/10 down
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and it never cuts out.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and the bandwidth is always there regardless of time of day.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> so i wait a bit longer for downloads, but streaming doesn't blur out.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffkauflin/2018/12/14/sipc-head-has-concerns-about-robinhoods-checking-and-savings-products/?fbclid=IwAR0TKCYVojequr3RzXS6Wno1n4vibEy5nGkxS6q4RAf-BsMzK98UPcNZ61c#6294a3516827
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea. reddit was up in arms about that situation with the sipc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/12/15/robinhood-halts-plans-for-no-fee-checking-and-savings-accounts/
